# nostalgia is an odd feeling for me now



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Me and my brother went on a road trip to my grandfathers old neighborhood and saw all the old houses and streets we used to play on as kids.. it was SO jarring and surreal. He seemed happy to be revisting past memories, but all I could do was sit there silent and in fear. I honestly wanted to cry a bit. I'll never be that carefree or unrestricted ever again. I feel like my whole world view has been shattered by this beast of a mental illness.


----------

